# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Andaman Motorshow 2009 vom 03.-09.12.2009

## Bagsida

*Andaman Motorshow 2009 vom 03.-09.12.2009*

Vom 03.-09-12.2009 findet im Central-Festival die "Andaman Motorshow" statt.

Bagsida

----------

Kommt Robby mit seinem Cadillac vorbei?

----------

